# Lado Guitars are they worth it.



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Are Lado Guitars worth the price tag . I know of one for $1000. It’s a white es335 style with a floating trapeze tail piece .but in time it yellowed







it’s like this kinda . I’m looking at a new double cutaway hollow body. It is either it or a new Gretsch for an exstra couple hundred. But the Gretsch does not have a case. There always will be Gretsch but the Lado is like 30 years old . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Make sure its not a "Hawk" series. Lado's are made extremely well and are great guitars. But, they have absolutely horrible re-sale for some reason. I had a really nice neck through Lado bass and got 400$ for it after a month of trying to sell it. 
A nice Hollowbody might be worth a bit more, but if you pay 1000$ for it, I doubt you will be able to re-sell it for that much.
Cheers


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They have horrible resale because they are not a household name.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

capnjim said:


> Make sure its not a "Hawk" series. Lado's are made extremely well and are great guitars. But, they have absolutely horrible re-sale for some reason. I had a really nice neck through Lado bass and got 400$ for it after a month of trying to sell it.
> A nice Hollowbody might be worth a bit more, but if you pay 1000$ for it, I doubt you will be able to re-sell it for that much.
> Cheers


If I buy it won’t be for resale . Any thing around a grand I’m keeping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> They have horrible resale because they are not a household name.


Hmm not fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Sorry man, if you pay 1k for a Lado you’ll never get that back. You’d be better off just saving up $1600-1800 cash and finding a good deal on a MIJ Proline Gretsch. It’s worth waiting for quality.

W.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

King Loudness said:


> Sorry man, if you pay 1k for a Lado you’ll never get that back. You’d be better off just saving up $1600-1800 cash and finding a good deal on a MIJ Proline Gretsch. It’s worth waiting for quality.
> 
> W.


Won’t get a proline for $1600 sorry . That’s what the electromstics got for now $1300 for the white one before taxes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think he meant used.

Could grab an ES-335 studio from L&M.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

If you’re paitent and save cash (no financing) you can absolutely get a used MIJ Gretsch for $1600-1800. I’ve done it several times.

W.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

King Loudness said:


> If you’re paitent and save cash (no financing) you can absolutely get a used MIJ Gretsch for $1600-1800. I’ve done it several times.
> 
> W.


That makes more sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Is the Lado similar to the one shown in the link? If so, its made off shore.

I agree with King Loudness, save up a bit more and get a Gretsch 

LADO Semi Hollow Bodywith a New Hardshell Case | Guitars | Peterborough | Kijiji


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I owned a couple of nice Lado's in the mid 80's. One was a neck through body that was beautiful to play. I was flipping gear quite a bit back then and eventually went back to more traditional Telecasters. I sold my Lado's around the end of the 80's and didn't lose too badly. The Lados were more of a hit back then so resale didn't hurt too badly. Now you don't hear much about them at all.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Joe did make a few semis - handcarved, quite gorgeous, well worth more than $1,000. Post a picture or two of the one for sale so we can see whether it is a real Lado or an off-shore drekstick.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Hammertone said:


> Joe did make a few semis - handcarved, quite gorgeous, well worth more than $1,000. Post a picture or two of the one for sale so we can see whether it is a real Lado or an off-shore drekstick.


I don’t have a picture I haven’t been to his house in two years lol. It has an tail piece like a dangelico 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Scottone said:


> Is the Lado similar to the one shown in the link? If so, its made off shore.
> 
> I agree with King Loudness, save up a bit more and get a Gretsch
> 
> LADO Semi Hollow Bodywith a New Hardshell Case | Guitars | Peterborough | Kijiji


No more like this with gold hardware and I think it had more of a gibson headstock










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

My friend just told me he was down to around $500 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> My friend just told me he was down to around $500
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats getting reasonable if was actually made by Joe Lado. As mentioned earlier in the thread, look for the "Hawk Series" designation....those were the off-shore made ones.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Scottone said:


> Thats getting reasonable if was actually made by Joe Lado. As mentioned earlier in the thread, look for the "Hawk Series" designation....those were the off-shore made ones.


I many would like a vintage guitar again . I did play nice with a case . Only time will tell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> I many would like a vintage guitar again . I did play nice with a case . Only time will tell
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

RBlakeney said:


> What


That's Yoda for he really wants a vintage guitar with a hard shell case I think.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

He wants a vintage guitar again. Plays nice and comes with a case, it does.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

We don't know if it is a Canadian or Korean built guitar you are interested in.
Post a picture of the head stock and/or the serial number of the actual guitar and we can confirm it for you.

The Canadian made Lados are outstanding guitars!
They are premium builds made with top quality woods, hardware and craftsmanship.

As previously mentioned, Joe also had the "Hawk Series" built in Korea for him as an entry level line of guitars.
The Hawk Series are decent guitars, comparable to other Korean builds of the day.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

~ merged


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Check the back of the head stock for country of origin and serial number. Any Canadian Lado I have ever seen had those hand stamped/punched in the wood.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

RBlakeney said:


> What


Lmao I mainly lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I think if I was to spend that type of cash I might as well save up and buy a new guild starfire vi or used proline Gretsch as mentioned already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

If it is a genuine made in Canada Lado you can tell your friend I will drive to PEI to buy it (must see recent pics) for $500.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> Lmao I mainly lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't even know what this means to be honest. But if he dropped from $1000 to $500 overnight you should probably,wait a couple of days until it's free.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

RBlakeney said:


> I don't even know what this means to be honest. But if he dropped from $1000 to $500 overnight you should probably,wait a couple of days until it's free.


Not over night lol last time I seen him was two years ago and he quoted $1000 a friend was there a few months ago and he said $500 . I even mentioned earlier in this thread that I haven’t been there in two years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> Not over night lol last time I seen him was two years ago and he quoted $1000 a friend was there a few months ago and he said $500 . I even mentioned earlier in this thread that I haven’t been there in two years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Me thought 2 years not for picture. Hadn't know do not speak with in person. If for sale he has 2 years but no sell for price lower I may ask.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Lado Guitars (Made in Canada) are awesome. Worth every penny. 

Unfortunately he did not have the same success as Godin.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think they are worth it at market value when buying used.
Unfortunately values plummet to much for new values IMO.
Full disclosure, I own 2: one I bought new and one I bought used.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If the resale value is low--should be able to pick up a good at a decent price--but yes, make sure it's not an offshore one--unless the price is much lower...
Never played an electric Lado that I didn't like something about...


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I was mightily tempted by this one recently:


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Hammertone said:


> I was mightily tempted by this one recently:


If the one the OP is considering is as nice as this one, $500.00 is a killer deal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2017)

Interesting. How well does a bass (tenor) sound with a guitar 'bucker?


----------

